# tivoweb module - xhtml-mp for mobile devices



## johala_reewi

Inspired by this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=89172&page=1&pp=30&highlight=xhtml
and my recently acquired Nokia 6230 with GPRS, I was keen to access Tivo using the phone. Normal Tivoweb was just too much and the WML tivoweb didn't cut much ice. Seeing how the Nokia 6230 supports XHTML-MP it seemed an ideal opportunity to produce a Tivoweb module to do the basic functions outputting lean and mean XHTML-MP. So here it is for those who want to give it a spin.

I had two constraints. 1) Has to be usable on the Nokia 6230 (such a tiny screen!!); and 2) Keep GPRS data traffic to a minimum - I am on Vodafone pay as you surf  not the cheapest, and GPRS isn't exactly broadband speed. Consequently, you don't get reams and reams of data (the largest page size is about 9Kbytes), or CSS, or Javascript, or images. Just text. Use is also made of accesskeys and option groups (part of the XHTML-MP spec).

Being a tivoweb module (not TivowebPlus 2 though), you just unzip the ZIP file and binary ftp the xtivoweb.itcl file to the tivoweb-tcl/modules folder on Tivo. Restart Tivoweb and away you go. It appears on the menu and most browsers will render it, so you can do a test drive without using the phone or PDA. It is also very handy for slow internet connections!

To access it directly from your mobile device, create a bookmark to your tivo and add /xtivoweb to the end of the URL (eg. http://aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd/xtivoweb).

Features to be added:
1) Wishlist mtc

This works nicely with my Nokia 6230 and has been tested with Nokia series 40 emulators. The Nokia 6230i might need to be put into extra small font mode though. Being XHTML-MP it should work with a lot of other mobile devices. There is one small gotcha. The module generates XHTML-MP, but Tivoweb serves it up as a text/html document in the http header. This is usually OK because it is a valid combination in the XHTML-MP specs but, some devices can be picky and might not work 100% (see httpd-tt.tcl note later).

A PDF user guide is available but is too large for this forum.
you can download it from here http://www.cjags.plus.com/xtivowebguide.pdf

Tested OK on:
iPod Touch
Nokia series 40 emulators.
Nokia series 60 emulators.
Nokia 5140
Nokia 6230
Nokia 6230i
Nokia 6234
Nokia 6303
Nokia 6500 Classic
Nokia 6680
Nokia 6820
Nokia E50
Nokia N73
Samsung d900
Siemens SL75

Possible Problems on:
Sony Ericsson V600i
Windows Mobile 6 Smartphone

Developed with my UK tivo so not sure if it will work with non-UK ones.

Key to tags shown in programme lists:
* = currently recording
n = now showing
d = deleted (can be undeleted)
k = kept (will not be deleted)
r = scheduled to be recorded
x = conflict (will not be recorded)

Most devices will work fine with just the xtivoweb module and standard tivoweb. Some devices may be picky and want to have XHTML-MP pages served up as application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml instead of text/html. If your phone doesn't render xTivoweb correctly in normal mode, there is a replacement httpd-tt.tcl module. Just binary FTP it to the tivoweb-tcl folder to replace the tivoweb version there. Note this is for tivoweb 1.9.4.

Release: v0.90 Beta version
Update: 22-Mar-2007 v0.91 Fix delete/edit season pass bug
Update: 27-Mar-2007 v0.92 Fix add season pass bug
Update: 28-Mar-2007 v1.00 Manual recording added
Update: 29-Mar-2007 v1.01 Bug fix in show programme
Update: 04-Jul-2007 v1.10 Season pass mtc and bulk add season pass
Update: 11-Jul-2207 v1.11 Fix interrupted recordings not in now showing bug
Update: 02-Aug-2007 v1.12 Fix bug introduced by mods for 1.11
Update: 03-Aug-2007 v1.13 Handle 'best' recording quality when showing programme info.
Update: 14-Aug-2007 v1.14 Now Showing has 'standard tivo' option.
Update: 12-Nov-2007 v1.21 Programme Search/Global SP Edit/Tidy up
Update: 16-Nov-2007 v1.22 SP priority values line up with Tivo
Update: 24-Nov-2007 v1.23 Make output 100% XHTML-MP compliant
Update: 28-Nov-2007 v1.24 Minor bugfix in view upcoming
Update: 16-Dec-2007 v1.25 Minor bugfix in Global SP edit
Update: 30-Dec-2007 v1.30 Folders added
Update: 02-Jan-2008 v1.31 Iron out some quirks
Update: 14-Jan-2008 v1.32 Streamline Folders
Update: 23-Jan-2008 v1.33 Fix couple of crash situations
Update: 25-Mar-2008 v1.34 Fix possible crash situation in record by channel+date

httpd-tt.tcl: 02-Apr-2008 Replacement code for Tivoweb 1.9.4 if your mobile absolutely has to have the xhtml mime type.


----------



## inahat

Great job you've done. Works brilliantly on the same phone as you.


----------



## Pete77

This works well when tested in Tivoweb.

Am just about to update my mobile from a geriatric one so will let you know about that in due course.

Even if you are on TMobile WebnWalk in the UK on £1 per day for web browsing their overseas data tariffs zoom up to a highway robbery £7 per MB, so a cut down TivoWeb like yours is essential for overseas mobile use.


----------



## TCM2007

Working nicely here on a Nokie E50.

Adding search would make this a killer module,


----------



## Fred Smith

Nice one.

Works fine on a 6230i and 5140.

Just need the Manual Record option, please.


----------



## itm

works great on a Nokia 6820 - brilliant work - thanks!


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> Even if you are on TMobile WebnWalk in the UK on £1 per day for web browsing their overseas data tariffs zoom up to a highway robbery £7 per MB, so a cut down TivoWeb like yours is essential for overseas mobile use.


Vodafone PayAsYouTalk is £7.50 per MB (but fortunately, they charge per KB). Hence my need to keep the data transfer down to a minimum. I will be adding programme search and manual record (they are next on the list).


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Vodafone PayAsYouTalk is £7.50 per MB (but fortunately, they charge per KB). Hence my need to keep the data transfer down to a minimum. I will be adding programme search and manual record (they are next on the list).


I'm sure that we all look forward to seeing their addition to this already excellent module in due course.


----------



## TCM2007

Bug report - deleting a season pass fails with an uninitialised variable in an expr function (sorry, didn't make a note of which one!).


----------



## johala_reewi

TCM2007 said:


> Bug report - deleting a season pass fails with an uninitialised variable in an expr function (sorry, didn't make a note of which one!).


Also affected edit season pass. Uploaded latest version to post #1


----------



## johala_reewi

Whoops. While fixing the edit & delete season pass bug, I stopped the add season pass working  All fixed now and latest version is uploaded to post #1


----------



## johala_reewi

Have added manual recording. Seems to work OK but I don't really use this so maybe somebody who does can test it out? Also, as well as record by Date&Channel and record by Date&Time, I have added record by Channel&Time for completeness. Who knows, it might even be useful 

Latest version (1.00) uploaded to post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Pete77

Well done Johala.

However am still looking forward to the addition of Search by Title and Keyword in due course.


----------



## SilkMan

Excellent stuff! Works great on my samsung d900. Hadn't tried using the mobile before for accessing the tivo but your module has provided the impetus I needed. Thanks very much for making the effort and sharing it with everyone.

I look forward to the addition of "Get the kids to go to bed" and "Do the washing up" modules in due course  

Actually, I'd even pay for those  

Until then, accept a hearty (virtual) pat on the back as a token of my gratitude.


----------



## johala_reewi

I seem to have built in a useful feature (by accident) which is book a season pass for a film. I found this out by calling up film4 and selecting a film I was interested in. I was offered the option to add season pass so I did and it worked!! Tivo spotted that the showing I was looking at had a conflict but found a repeat showing later in the week and sheduled that. AFAIK you can't add a season pass for a film using normal tivo (or tivoweb). This also seems to work for other 'one off' programmes. Bonus


----------



## johala_reewi

Whoops.
Have just discovered bug introduced when adding manual recording. 
Affects 'show programme data' screen.
Will fix tonight.

edit: Bug fixed. v1.01 uploaded to post #1


----------



## Pete77

OK I now have a Sony Ericsson V600i that can browse simple web sites of this kind.

I find that functions such as Phone and Info are working absolutely fine on the phone but when I try to use Now Playing or To Do I get as far as a list of dates with selection buttons alongside them I can click to select but when I then try to click to select that date to see the Now Playing or To Do items for that data nothing happens and I am not taken on to the next screen of items for that date.

I definitely have the very latest version of xtivoweb running on my Tivo and have done a Full Reload but still the problem keeps happening.

Is this only affecting me and my Sony Eircsson V600i and if so what could be causing it???


----------



## johala_reewi

Could be a Sony Ericsson funny. Will see if I can find an emulator and give it a try.

Just to double check can you let me know how far you get:

On Main menu
Select Now Showing.

On Now Showing screen.
The Dates drop down list should have the focus.
Click Select - get list of dates.
Use up and down then Select the date you want.
The Dates drop down list now shows your selected date.
Click Down to move focus to the Showings drop down list.
Click Down again to move focus to the GO button.
Click SUBMIT (select) to press the GO button.

You should see a list of Now Showing items for the selected date.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Just to double check can you let me know how far you get:
> 
> On Main menu
> Select Now Showing.
> 
> On Now Showing screen.
> The Dates drop down list should have the focus.
> Click Select - get list of dates.
> Use up and down then Select the date you want.
> The Dates drop down list now shows your selected date.
> Click Down to move focus to the Showings drop down list.
> Click Down again to move focus to the GO button.
> Click SUBMIT (select) to press the GO button.
> 
> You should see a list of Now Showing items for the selected date.


I select Option 2 for "To Do" on the main menu on the phone browser.

This takes me to a list saying Select in the first line and then next line a circular toggle with the toggle in black has "All days" and then below that a circular toggle which is empty with "Fri 13-Apr 07", "Sat 14-Apr07", "Sun 15-Apr 07" and so on line after line with circular toggle button through to Wed 25-Apr 07. If I select Fri 13-Apr 07" the toggle button focus changes to that day but when I then press Select again with the soft key select button or by pressing down the joystick button to Select that item nothing happens. This is true for all date options including All Days.

The same kind of thing happens with Now Showing. When I select it I get a list with Select in the first line and then All Days with a circular toggle button in the next line which is filled in black by default. I then get the days line by line from Thu 12-Apr 07 going back indefinitely (given how many old programs I have) with a toggle button next to each. Highlighting the item and selecting it turns the toggle button black but selecting it again results in nothing happening instead of a list of Now Showing items for that day appearing.

By contrast on my PC TivoWeb browser for Now Showing I get a drop down list of all dates I can select from and another drop down box with "All Showings", "Deleted", "New", "Expired", "Kept" etc and a Go button underneath to select once I have chosen from both those lists. With To Do I just get one drop down dates box in my PC Tivweb browser and a Go button underneath.

Is the problem that the Sony Ericsson browser can't handle drop down selection lists and insists on showing a toggle button for each day instead? Then when you toggle the day you can't select again to trigger the next stage of the selection process?


----------



## johala_reewi

It could be that the Sony has a problem with lists. I tried to download the emulator from the sony website but their download verification process doesn't work  From what you say, it doesn't sound as if the page is being rendered properly. This is how the first Now Showing screen looks on the Nokia 6230 and the Sony should be similar.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> This is how the first Now Showing screen looks on the Nokia 6230 and the Sony should be similar.


It only looks that way running xtivoweb on my notebook PC in my web browser.

On the Sony V600i I get a list of dates line by line with a toggle button next to each date to select and turn the toggle button black. I can select the toggle for the date I want and turn its circular toggle button black but I can't then select the date itself to make it go on to the next screen with the relevant programs.

I don't have a Go button.


----------



## johala_reewi

I have just found this which may be the answer to the problem.

http://developer.sonyericsson.com/thread.jspa?threadID=19832&tstart=30

The key bit is..
A header should be declared.
application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml or application/xhtml+xml with a UTF-8 character set
AND A DTD should be declared.
The Sony Ericsson T610 reverts to cHTML when it does not detect any headers.

I serve up the DTD for XHMTL-MP (not XHTML) correctly and Tivoweb declares a text/html type so I guess your Sony is saying nada and falling into cHTML mode. However, is also part of the cHTML spec so it should still work.

If I can get a response from the Sony webteam about why their download doesn't work and I can get the emulator, I can look a bit further. Can you browse other websites OK with your phone? Try www.google.com then go down to preferences and select it. There is a select box on this page. Does it work?


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> It only looks that way running xtivoweb on my notebook PC in my web browser.
> 
> On the Sony V600i I get a list of dates line by line with a toggle button next to each date to select and turn the toggle button black. I can select the toggle for the date I want and turn its circular toggle button black but I can't then select the date itself to make it go on to the next screen with the relevant programs.
> 
> I don't have a Go button.


Sounds like your phone doesn't like XHTML-MP


----------



## itm

Bug report? I get the following error when I use "select by channel/time" then click on a program:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_xtivoweb '/s' 'set "s" "4219975/88";'
can't read "seltype": no such variable
while executing
"if {$series!="" && $seltype!="5"} {
puts -nonewline $chan "View Upcoming
"
set spfsid [xtivoweb_find_..."
(procedure "xtivoweb_showprogram" line 121)
invoked from within
"xtivoweb_showprogram $chan "" $env"
(procedure "::action_xtivoweb" line 95)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Sounds like your phone doesn't like XHTML-MP


I found I got the same problem with multiple selection toggle buttons on different lines that I could not then select or go beyond in one of the weather information modules that is part of Vodafone Live.

I downloaded the latest version of the Sony software for the phone but it didn't cure the problem.

Also how are you getting on with adding Search by Name?


----------



## johala_reewi

itm said:


> Bug report? I get the following error when I use "select by channel/time" then click on a program:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_xtivoweb '/s' 'set "s" "4219975/88";'
> can't read "seltype": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$series!="" && $seltype!="5"} {
> puts -nonewline $chan "View Upcoming
> "
> set spfsid [xtivoweb_find_..."
> (procedure "xtivoweb_showprogram" line 121)
> invoked from within
> "xtivoweb_showprogram $chan "" $env"
> (procedure "::action_xtivoweb" line 95)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


Which channel & time did you select and which programme?
Also, are you using the latest version of xhtml See post #1 for latest)
there was a bug in this area which was fixed in v1.01


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> I found I got the same problem with multiple selection toggle buttons on different lines that I could not then select or go beyond in one of the weather information modules that is part of Vodafone Live.
> 
> I downloaded the latest version of the Sony software for the phone but it didn't cure the problem.
> 
> Also how are you getting on with adding Search by Name?


Have been a busy lately so search by name is still being done.
My boss has a Sony mobile is always complaining about it.


----------



## itm

johala_reewi said:


> Which channel & time did you select and which programme?
> Also, are you using the latest version of xhtml See post #1 for latest)
> there was a bug in this area which was fixed in v1.01


I think it was Inside Sport on BBC1 but I just tried tonight's Panorama and got something similar (see below).

I'm not 100% sure which version is installed by the TCL file on the Tivo is dated 29/3/07 - does that help?

Mon 21-May-07 20:30
Channel BBC1LDN
Panorama
WiFi: A Warning Signal
Drn: 00:30 End: 21:00
(2007) Paul Kenyon investigates the health risks associated with the spread of wireless computer networks.
Record

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_xtivoweb '/s' 'set "s" "4204479/170";'
can't read "seltype": no such variable
while executing
"if {$series!="" && $seltype!="5"} {
puts -nonewline $chan "View Upcoming
"
set spfsid [xtivoweb_find_..."
(procedure "xtivoweb_showprogram" line 121)
invoked from within
"xtivoweb_showprogram $chan "" $env"
(procedure "::action_xtivoweb" line 95)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

If I ignore this and try to Record it anyway then I get this:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_xtivoweb '/s' 'set "o" "r";set "%2Fxtivoweb%2Fs" "4204479/170";set "ql" "75";set "ku" "2";set "sp" "0";set "ep" "0";set "g" "Go";'
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"db $db openid $showingfsid"
("uplevel" body line 5)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk fsid subobjid] } {
set showing [db $db openid $fsid $subobjid]
..."
(procedure "GetConflictsList" line 4)
invoked from within
"GetConflictsList $s [expr {60 * $sp}] [expr {60 * $ep}]"
(procedure "xtivoweb_record_showing_2" line 6)
invoked from within
"xtivoweb_record_showing_2 $chan"
(procedure "xtivoweb_record_showing" line 14)
invoked from within
"xtivoweb_record_showing $chan "" $env"
(procedure "::action_xtivoweb" line 97)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> My boss has a Sony mobile is always complaining about it.


Its a 3G Sony Ericcson V600i that I bought second hand off Ebay for £35 as I only use a mobile for making calls for any length of time occasionally on the odd day and when I go away on a trip somewhere at weekends.

I have generally found this an excellent phone which gets 5 days standby time (although admittedly helped by the fact that my home cell transmitter only supports 2.5G which uses less battery power and that I always run it to near the bottom before fully recharging) but it has outstanding voice call clarity compared to my previous Sendo mobile (also used on Vodafone at the same cell sites) and it never crashes or locks up despite being a high tech, software driven thing.

The 1.3MP camera takes acceptable pics and I really have had no other problems with it. Only this issue with not supporting your mobile phone TivoWeb browser.

I guess Nokia phones are considered to be the generic default but they are usually very poorly featured and more old fashioned in their software interface compared to Sony Ericsson. If this was a widespread problem using websites then surely Sony Ericsson would do something about it?


----------



## Pete77

itm said:


> I'm not 100% sure which version is installed by the TCL file on the Tivo is dated 29/3/07 - does that help?


Why not just update it the latest version to be sure.


----------



## terryeden

johala_reewi said:


> Vodafone PayAsYouTalk is £7.50 per MB (but fortunately, they charge per KB). Hence my need to keep the data transfer down to a minimum. I will be adding programme search and manual record (they are next on the list).


FYI, Vodafone* are changing their pricing for data.

From 1st June users on a contract will be charged.....
£1 for the first 15MB of data.
£2 for every subsequent MB

Or they can buy a bundle for £7.50 for 120MB per month.

PAYT customers will pay £2 per MB.

All charges are done in 1KB increments.

Terry
*They employ me. This is not an official communication from them. Check with your service provider for details on your price plan.


----------



## itm

Pete77 said:


> Why not just update it the latest version to be sure.


I've just downloaded the latest version and it's got the same date/time stamp as the one I have installed, so it looks like I have it (can't re-install as I'm not at home at the moment).


----------



## Pete77

itm said:


> I've just downloaded the latest version and it's got the same date/time stamp as the one I have installed, so it looks like I have it (can't re-install as I'm not at home at the moment).


It hasn't been updated for weeks now so its pretty likely you already had the latest version.


----------



## johala_reewi

terryeden said:


> FYI, Vodafone* are changing their pricing for data.
> 
> From 1st June users on a contract will be charged.....
> £1 for the first 15MB of data.
> £2 for every subsequent MB
> 
> Or they can buy a bundle for £7.50 for 120MB per month.
> 
> PAYT customers will pay £2 per MB.
> 
> All charges are done in 1KB increments.


Yes I had heard and it is good news 
The downside is that they are going to charge for vodafone live access which is free at the moment. There is also going to be a minimum charge per connection.


----------



## johala_reewi

itm said:


> I think it was Inside Sport on BBC1 but I just tried tonight's Panorama and got something similar (see below).
> 
> I'm not 100% sure which version is installed by the TCL file on the Tivo is dated 29/3/07 - does that help?
> 
> Mon 21-May-07 20:30
> Channel BBC1LDN
> Panorama
> WiFi: A Warning Signal
> Drn: 00:30 End: 21:00
> (2007) Paul Kenyon investigates the health risks associated with the spread of wireless computer networks.
> Record
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_xtivoweb '/s' 'set "s" "4204479/170";'
> can't read "seltype": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$series!="" && $seltype!="5"} {
> puts -nonewline $chan "View Upcoming
> "
> set spfsid [xtivoweb_find_..."
> (procedure "xtivoweb_showprogram" line 121)
> invoked from within
> "xtivoweb_showprogram $chan "" $env"
> (procedure "::action_xtivoweb" line 95)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


Have just done the same record operation as you and it displays OK (no error). I think you must have got hold of version 1.00 which had this bug. This was quickly fixed in version 1.01. They will have similar filesizes and dates (version 1.00 was only available for a few hours). Give v1.01 a go and let me know if it still gives an error.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Yes I had heard and it is good news
> 
> The downside is that they are going to charge for vodafone live access which is free at the moment. There is also going to be a minimum charge per connection.


Tmobile cap their Pay As You Go charges for their WebnWalk customers at a maximum £1 per day, for which the fair use policy is 40MB of data per day.

Vodafone's Pay As You Go data reprice is little short of an outrage given that they are making Vodafone Live no longer free. And TMobile brought in WebnWalk ages ago and all Vodafone to do to respond is bring in this ripoff. £2,000 per GB on Pay As You Go. What a great price for data, eh!   

I think I will be moving to using a Tmobile SIM pretty soon for UK use and just keeping my Vodafone SIM for overseas calls, where they offer the best deal on Passport.


----------



## johala_reewi

itm said:


> I've just downloaded the latest version and it's got the same date/time stamp as the one I have installed, so it looks like I have it (can't re-install as I'm not at home at the moment).


You can tell which version it is by opening the .itcl file with notepad (or wordpad). The first chunk of text is the version history. You should see v1.01 mentioned.


----------



## terryeden

johala_reewi said:


> Yes I had heard and it is good news
> The downside is that they are going to charge for vodafone live access which is free at the moment. There is also going to be a minimum charge per connection.


The minimum charge is 5p. You'd need to initiate 3000 connections per day - each with less than 5K - to break through the £1 for 15MB charge.

I suppose if you had your phone checking your email twice per minute and never received anything from your POP server you'd be worse off. However, as even bbc.co.uk/mobile weighs in at more than 5K, I think most people will find it cheaper than our current charges.

T
Not speaking for my employer


----------



## Pete77

terryeden said:


> The minimum charge is 5p. You'd need to initiate 3000 connections per day - each with less than 5K - to break through the £1 for 15MB charge.
> 
> I suppose if you had your phone checking your email twice per minute and never received anything from your POP server you'd be worse off. However, as even bbc.co.uk/mobile weighs in at more than 5K, I think most people will find it cheaper than our current charges.


I was talking about Vodafone's new ad-hoc (non subscription) Pay As You Go data charges per MB of £2 per MB, which are far more than you mention for contract data and far more than TMobile's ad-hoc (no monthly fixed contract obligation) WebnWalk charges. Assuming you work for Vodafone that is as you imply?

And while we are on the subject why do you sharks at Vodafone make it completely impossible for us Pay As You Go customers to access our call cost history online when the interface already exists. Just so we won't know what we have paid for expensive calls and can't dispute them is why. Especially when roaming and calling an 0870 number which costs 75p per minute and is outside Passport but your Passport website areas do not admit anywhere that Vodafone classes 0870 as Premium Rate on Passport.   :down: :down: :down:


----------



## johala_reewi

terryeden said:


> The minimum charge is 5p. You'd need to initiate 3000 connections per day - each with less than 5K - to break through the £1 for 15MB charge.
> 
> I suppose if you had your phone checking your email twice per minute and never received anything from your POP server you'd be worse off. However, as even bbc.co.uk/mobile weighs in at more than 5K, I think most people will find it cheaper than our current charges.
> 
> T
> Not speaking for my employer


5p is about 25KB at £2 per MB
25KB goes a long way with xTivoweb 
My typical xTivoweb access is around the 10KB mark (per connection).
But yes, £2 per MB is better than £7.50 per MB and will be handy for other website accesses.


----------



## terryeden

I'll take your points in order. I do work for Vodafone, but not in the billing department. Some of my information may not be accurate in your case - speak to your service provider. This is not an official communication from Vodafone. I think that covers everything!



Pete77 said:


> I was talking about Vodafone's new ad-hoc (non subscription) Pay As You Go data charges per MB of £2 per MB, which are far more than you mention for contract data and far more than TMobile's ad-hoc (no monthly fixed contract obligation) WebnWalk charges. Assuming you work for Vodafone that is as you imply?


PAYT data traffic will, from June the 1st, be charged at £2 per MB. This is the same as contract customers. However contract customers get the 1st 15MB for £1 and can buy a bundle of 120MB for £7.50.



Pete77 said:


> And while we are on the subject why do you sharks at Vodafone make it completely impossible for us Pay As You Go customers to access our call cost history online when the interface already exists.


I don't know, I don't work in that department. I can pass your comments on.

In June, we will allow you to check your account on Vodafone live. You should be able to see call charges etc.



Pete77 said:


> Just so we won't know what we have paid for expensive calls and can't dispute them is why. Especially when roaming and calling an 0870 number which costs 75p per minute and is outside Passport but your Passport website areas do not admit anywhere that Vodafone classes 0870 as Premium Rate on Passport.   :down: :down: :down:


We find that annoying our customers isn't the best option....

You will see from the terms and conditions of passport - part 7
http://www.abroad.vodafone.co.uk/index.cfm?do=cost.passport&me=a1&nu=1&le=1&sn=s7&tandc=true



> Vodafone Passport applies to voice calls made back to the United Kingdom or within the visited country and excludes calls to other countries, *premium rate* numbers and all data transfers (including text messages).


(emphasis added).

Ofcom have always classed 0870 numbers as premium rate - http://www.ofcom.org.uk/media/news/2006/04/nr_20060419

From a technical POV, we sometimes don't get billing information from roaming providers for a few weeks (see point 9 of the Ts and Cs) - this can make showing accurate billing information impossible. It comes down to a choice between providing you with inaccurate billing information or none at all.

This thread is now getting wildly off-topic. If you've got any Vodafone specific queries, feel free to send me a PM and I'll see what I can do.

T


----------



## Pete77

terryeden said:


> Ofcom have always classed 0870 numbers as premium rate - http://www.ofcom.org.uk/media/news/2006/04/nr_20060419


No they haven't. They have simply said the calls shouldn't be called local rate and national rate and not that they have to be called Premium Rate. Only calls subject to regulation by ICSTIS have to be called Premium Rate. That is what the whole business of moving 0871 numbers across to ICSTIS is about except that ICSTIS and your call centre industry cronies are now trying to wriggle out of them being called premium rate.

And if you believe they are Premium Rate then why did I have to take Vodafone Choice magazine to the ASA last year to get an informal adjudication against them for calling 0845 numbers charged at £45 per hour from Spain (unlike 01/02 calls charged at 75p then within bundled minutes for Passport customers) "local rate" in that magazine when used for one of your call centres.

The fact is that Vodafone use 084 and 087 numbers as a deliberate way to scam customers for huge extra profits way above the actual costs you have for routing calls to thsese numbers. Yet as you know only too well 084 and 087 numbers constitute 25% of all current UK call volumes.


----------



## johala_reewi

To get back on topic and to answer ITM's bug report. Having gone through my notes last night and double checked, I am 100% sure this is the bug in version 1.00 which I fixed in version 1.01. What I will do, is get the next release of xTivoweb to display the current version number somewhere (probably on the front menu title) so it is easy to check.


----------



## itm

Dumbo user alert - it seems that I was indeed using the latest version but had forgotten to restart Tivoweb after I installed it. I've now restarted and the problem seems to have gone.

Sorry to mess you around.


----------



## johala_reewi

Updated version available (see 1st post) - Version 1.10
New features:

1) Season Pass Mtc.
Slightly different to the Tivo version in order to get the amount of network data down.
Program groups together the season passes and displays a list of programmes in alphabetical order. Choose the one you want and the associated season pass TV channels are displayed allowing you to edit or delete the season pass or view upcoming episodes.

2) Bulk Add Season Passes
When viewing upcoming episodes which are available on more than one channel, a new option 'bulk add season passes' is available. This will add a season pass for each channel the programme is currently available on. Handy for those +1 and +2 channels.

3) xTivoweb version now displayed
The current version shows in the title on the main menu page. Might be handy 

4) 'K' indicator for kept programmes
In Now Showing, programmes that are 'do not delete' are tagged as k (keep).

5) Info and Phone options combined on main menu

Page sizes are still fairly small. The season pass list weighs in at around 8K for me with 200 season passes. A massive saving on my first attempt which was around 33K per web page.

Yes I will be doing record by title sometime. It's just that I haven't needed it so far hence it is still on the back burner.


----------



## Pete77

Johala,

I installed the new module and reloaded Tivoweb and while Info & Phone were indeed now combined I couldn't see the Bulk Add Season Pass option across channels that you suggest has been added? I have to say this would be a handy extra feature for Tivoweb in general and not just for xTivoWeb users if it exists??

Also do you yet have any suggestions for a work around on the Sony Ericsson browser problem with selecting dates and so on? After all there are rather a large percentage of mobile phone users who have Sony Ericsson phones these days.

Finally if you could add Search by Name one day that would be a really great further improvement.

Many thanks for all your hard work so far on this module.


----------



## johala_reewi

The bulk add option is available when you are viewing a series AND programmes in the series are available on more than one channel. If the programmes are only on one channel, you will get the standard 'add season pass' option.

You can get to view a series in a number of ways:
1) Call up a programme (eg from now showing, todo, etc.) and there will normally be a 'view upcoming' link.

2) Use Season Passes and call up a season pass, there will be an 'upcoming' link.

See the screenshots...

The only workround for the Sony Ericsson problem at the moment is use a different phone. Probably not the answer you want but I still haven't got the emulator working and I don't have acces to a Sony phone. You should ideally use a phone that supports XHTML-MP (as opposed to XHTML).

Search by title will appear one day, just have to work out a way to do it without creating lots of network data (expensive and slow) or crashing Tivo


----------



## martink0646

Hi,

Thanks for this module. Are you interested in a little feedback? Since installing this module, when my TiVo reboots it automatically switches to xTiVoweb mode & I have to reset the theme. This is not a problem because it happens so infrequently & the solution is simple but I was wondering if you were interested or even if this was a design feature.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## johala_reewi

martink0646 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for this module. Are you interested in a little feedback? Since installing this module, when my TiVo reboots it automatically switches to xTiVoweb mode


Not too sure what you mean. xTivoweb is just a module under Tivoweb and doesn't have a mode as such. Have you got a screenshot to show me what you mean?



> & I have to reset the theme.


Themes are Tivoweb things (nothing to do with xTivoweb). The default theme (when Tivoweb starts) can be set up in the tivoweb.cfg file.

Have a look at section 5 here...
http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html


----------



## martink0646

Hi,

Sorry, let me be clearer. After a reboot (and since loading your great module) TiVoWeb does NOT start-up in xTiVoweb as I originally said & you correctly answered. What it does do is start up in a theme other than specified in tivoweb.cfg. Actually it isn't an installed theme at all but the standard TiVoWeb info in the same font as xTiVoWeb & all aligned along the left hand side of the screen, as in xTiVoWeb. I've assumed that loading the xTiVoWeb module has caused this for the above reasons. As I said earlier, it's not a problem as it is easy to quickly change the theme on the rare occasion I need to reboot (or the TiVo reboots itself) but I thought you would like to know.

Martin


----------



## Pete77

The above does not happen on Tivoweb on my Tivo when it reboots despite having xtivoweb installed.


----------



## johala_reewi

martink0646 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, let me be clearer. After a reboot (and since loading your great module) TiVoWeb does NOT start-up in xTiVoweb as I originally said & you correctly answered. What it does do is start up in a theme other than specified in tivoweb.cfg. Actually it isn't an installed theme at all but the standard TiVoWeb info in the same font as xTiVoWeb & all aligned along the left hand side of the screen, as in xTiVoWeb...
> 
> Martin


Sounds like the theme specified in tivoweb.cfg is missing so tivoweb starts up with no theme at all. Not sure how installing xtivoweb would have done this because xtivoweb is just an ITCL module which goes in the modules folder. Tivoweb themes are CSS files which are in the tivoweb-tcl folder and should have remained untouched by installing xtivoweb. Perhaps some time in the past, one of the CSS theme files got deleted. You then installed xtivoweb and restarted tivoweb which then found that the theme CSS file was no longer there so came up as best it could?

It is worth having a look in your tivoweb.cfg file to see what is specified against the Theme= line. Then look in the tivoweb-tcl folder to see if the appropriate CSS theme file is there. For example in tivoweb.cfg you have Theme=redbook so in tivoweb-tcl you should have a redbook.css file (case sensitive!!).


----------



## martink0646

johala_reewi said:


> Sounds like the theme specified in tivoweb.cfg is missing so tivoweb starts up with no theme at all. Not sure how installing xtivoweb would have done this because xtivoweb is just an ITCL module which goes in the modules folder. Tivoweb themes are CSS files which are in the tivoweb-tcl folder and should have remained untouched by installing xtivoweb. Perhaps some time in the past, one of the CSS theme files got deleted. You then installed xtivoweb and restarted tivoweb which then found that the theme CSS file was no longer there so came up as best it could?
> 
> It is worth having a look in your tivoweb.cfg file to see what is specified against the Theme= line. Then look in the tivoweb-tcl folder to see if the appropriate CSS theme file is there. For example in tivoweb.cfg you have Theme=redbook so in tivoweb-tcl you should have a redbook.css file (case sensitive!!).


Hi,

I have posted 3 screenshots. One showing my tivoweb.cfg file & the other showing the contents of the tivoweb-tcl directory which shows the .css file. I was not sure whether I needed to put the filename in full i.e.

Theme =faiec.css

or

Theme =faiec

I tried both with the same result. See screenshot three.

Any ideas?

Martin

N.B. I'm sorry if your module is getting unfairly tagged here but it has happened since I installed it. This isn't a serious problem so please don't spend too juch time on it.


----------



## johala_reewi

That looks like the GRID theme. Nothing to do with xtivoweb.

I am not familiar with the FAIEC theme so I don't know what it looks like.

I am 100% sure this is not caused by installing xtivoweb but something else which has just come to light.


----------



## johala_reewi

Minor bug fix - v1.11

If tivo rebooted during a recording, xTivoweb Now Showing would only show one of the parts recorded, not both (as normal Tivo and Tivoweb do). This has been fixed so all parts of an interrupted recording show in Now Showing.


----------



## RichardJH

> I am not familiar with the FAIEC theme so I don't know what it looks like.


FAIEC is the standard theme installed by TivoWeb Plus. The css file can be extracted and used with TW 1.9.4 if you like the scheme.

You can get them from here www.richretired.net2go.com


----------



## martink0646

johala_reewi said:


> I am 100% sure this is not caused by installing xtivoweb but something else which has just come to light.


Thanks for checking it out anyway. Cheers.

Martin


----------



## johala_reewi

What you could do is get the initial tivoweb screen up in your browser (as per your image 3) then do View > Source. This will show the HTML that has been generated (should open in notepad). You can then save this as TXT and upload to this thread.


----------



## martink0646

Hi,

File attached as suggested. Thanks.

Martin


----------



## johala_reewi

In your HTML source, there is no selected stylesheet. They are all alternate stylesheets. So it looks like your default setting in tivoweb.cfg isn't working and you get no style (just like xtivoweb).

If you change the theme to faiec, then look at the HTML source again, you will see that the faiec will change to a normal stylesheet.

Here is an extract from my tivoweb...


----------



## johala_reewi

Found another bug - introduced by v1.11 mods. If a recording didn't have a record start or end date & time, xTivoweb would crash out. I wasn't expecting such things to exist but they do ! Anyway, v1.12 fixes this and has been uploaded to post #1 of this thread.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

I know I am well behind everyone else but please accept a big 'Thank You' for developing this module. Its really quite groovy !


----------



## johala_reewi

Another minor tweak. In some cases, xtivoweb was not always showing the recording quality as BEST when displaying programme information. v1.13 uploaded to post #1.


----------



## randap

Just installed and started using this. It's fantastic. Thanks!! Works great on my Siemens SL75.

Only comment is that I'd like the now showing to not show those shows that have been deleted - is there a way to set it to not show them as default? Maybe just have the deleted shows on another screen?

Thanks again.


----------



## johala_reewi

randap said:


> Just installed and started using this. It's fantastic. Thanks!! Works great on my Siemens SL75.
> 
> Only comment is that I'd like the now showing to not show those shows that have been deleted - is there a way to set it to not show them as default? Maybe just have the deleted shows on another screen?
> 
> Thanks again.


Sounds reasonable. Now available in v1.14 (see post #1).
The Now Showing option has a drop down box giving you the option to filter the recorded programmes as follows:
All = Show the lot (Now Showing + Deleted)
Now Showing = Just like Tivo.
Deleted = Just show deleted recordings (that can be undeleted)
Recent = recordings that haven't expired
Expired = recordings that have expired
Kept = recordings marked as do not delete.


----------



## johala_reewi

I would be grateful if people who have tried this module on their mobile phone could post to this thread and let me know which make and model of phone and if it worked or not. 

I keep a list in post #1 of which phones did what - keep me updated.

Many thanks.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> I would be grateful if people who have tried this module on their mobile phone could post to this thread and let me know which make and model of phone and if it worked or not.


Johala,

Could the below perhaps explain why your module does not currently work correctly on Sony Ericsson mobile phone browsers?

See:- www.developershome.com/wap/xhtmlmp/xhtml_mp_tutorial.asp?page=documentStructure2



> The XML declaration is not a compulsory component in XHTML MP. However, problems may occur in some WAP browsers if the XML declaration is omitted. For example, some Sony Ericsson WAP browsers make use of the XML declaration to distinguish XHTML MP documents from IHTML (a proprietary markup language defined by NTT DoCoMo) documents when the MIME type received is text/html: If the document contains the XML declaration, it is an XHTML MP document, otherwise it is an IHTML document.


I admit to personally being a total ignoramus in respect of the development of web pages in general including pages written specifically for mobile phone browsers. However as it seems to be a specific issue known for Sony Ericsson products and not for others I thought it was worth mentioning in case it was the cause of the issue?

You may possibly have covered this point in your post 22 but in case the above sheds new light on the issue I thought it was still worth mentioning.


----------



## Pete77

I don't suppose this is in any way relevant?

www.developershome.com/wap/wcss/wcss_tutorial.asp?page=toDiffUserAgents2

Also is there any possibility for me to run a different browser on my Sony Ericcson V600i that may not suffer the problems of the native Sony browser?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

johala_reewi said:


> I would be grateful if people who have tried this module on their mobile phone could post to this thread and let me know which make and model of phone and if it worked or not.
> 
> I keep a list in post #1 of which phones did what - keep me updated.
> 
> Many thanks.


No problems on my Nokia N73 - most excellent!


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> Johala,
> 
> Could the below perhaps explain why your module does not currently work correctly on Sony Ericsson mobile phone browsers?
> 
> See:- www.developershome.com/wap/xhtmlmp/xhtml_mp_tutorial.asp?page=documentStructure2
> 
> ...


Sounds very likely that is what the problem is. I am pretty sure that the Sony wants the full blown proper document type and header for XHTML-MP otherwise it defaults to something else. The problem is that Tivoweb serves up a text/html document and this is code buried deep within Tivoweb. I could change it but that would stop the rest of Tivoweb working so we just have to live with it for now.

In connection with your other post, yes Tivoweb could examine the HTTP headers to determine which agent was being used etc. but this is also buried deep within Tivoweb so I have left it well alone.

It may be that TivowebPlus can alter the document type based on the user agent but I haven't looked into that. Perhaps LJ knows?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

johala_reewi said:


> Sounds very likely that is what the problem is. I am pretty sure that the Sony wants the full blown proper document type and header for XHTML-MP otherwise it defaults to something else. The problem is that Tivoweb serves up a text/html document and this is code buried deep within Tivoweb. I could change it but that would stop the rest of Tivoweb working so we just have to live with it for now.
> 
> In connection with your other post, yes Tivoweb could examine the HTTP headers to determine which agent was being used etc. but this is also buried deep within Tivoweb so I have left it well alone.
> 
> It may be that TivowebPlus can alter the document type based on the user agent but I haven't looked into that. Perhaps LJ knows?


Sony Ericsson are notorious for being incompatible with a lot of things. Bluetooth implementation is one and this seems to be another. It was the sole reason I chucked my SE K800i in the bin and got a Nokia N73 - but that was off topic, so I say 'TiVo' and 'TiVoWeb' and get off the hook


----------



## Pete77

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Sony Ericsson are notorious for being incompatible with a lot of things. Bluetooth implementation is one and this seems to be another. It was the sole reason I chucked my SE K800i in the bin and got a Nokia N73 - but that was off topic, so I say 'TiVo' and 'TiVoWeb' and get off the hook


Looks like a Nokia next time round then. But this phone only cost 30 quid off Ebay (unlocked and 3G) and otherwise works pretty well including 7 day battery life (mind you that's running it as 2G only).

Vodafone also now allow you 15MB for £1 per day on Pay As You Go. This could come in useful when I'm away at the weekend and in a cheap hotel with no phone point or broadband (to get email and for a few web pages but obviously not many).


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Sounds very likely that is what the problem is. I am pretty sure that the Sony wants the full blown proper document type and header for XHTML-MP otherwise it defaults to something else. The problem is that Tivoweb serves up a text/html document and this is code buried deep within Tivoweb. I could change it but that would stop the rest of Tivoweb working so we just have to live with it for now.?


OK so we know what the problem is but there is no solution.

Time to scour Ebay for an alternate 3G mobile phone.


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> Looks like a Nokia next time round then. But this phone only cost 30 quid off Ebay (unlocked and 3G) and otherwise works pretty well including 7 day battery life (mind you that's running it as 2G only).


Might want to look at a Sagem? My daughter got a Sagem my401x which was £40 brand new with £5 talk time bundled. The phone has bluetooth, WAP, GPRS and everything. Trouble is, she broke the screen before I could test it with xTivoweb. I have also seen the Sagem my501x around for about £40 new as well.

Edit: Just spotted you want a 3G phone but the my401x doesn't do that!!


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> *Trouble is, she broke the screen before I could test it with xTivoweb*.


isn't this because Sagem are made to rubbish quality standards though? How did she manage to break the screen? Whereas I consistently abuse my Sony Ericsson V600i by keeping it in a trouser pocket with keys and coins and it doesn't scratch or pick up significantly any more marks than those it came with secondhand. I also liked buying secondhand as there is none of that misery when you damage a perfect new mobile phone for the first time.

Having said that I'm keeping it away from all moisture as my Sony Ericsson T68i died just from cleaning sand off it with a damp cloth while it was off and my then being impatient and turning it back on before it had dried out. But of course I never realised that moisture had got on to the circuit board just from wiping the outside.



> I have also seen the Sagem my501x around for about £40 new as well.
> 
> Edit: Just spotted you want a 3G phone but the my401x doesn't do that!!


3G is starting to get more important now with data prices becoming more affordable. For instance Vodafone now do the first 15MB a day on Pay As You Go for £1. Not as good as TMobile's 40MB but much better than the old pricing.

Having said that 15MB isn't much so perhaps its better to have a slow GPRS connection so that you don't use the data too quickly. Also 3G battery life seems to be much worse.


----------



## Soapm

Anyone test this on a blackberry? How about TWP2.0?


----------



## terryeden

Soapm said:


> Anyone test this on a blackberry? How about TWP2.0?


Regular TiVoweb (without this extension) works fine on the 8707v blackberry and some of the older models. The Blackberry's browser is very good at rendering full web sites.


----------



## johala_reewi

Soapm said:


> Anyone test this on a blackberry? How about TWP2.0?


Shouldn't think it would work on TWP2. AFAIK TivoWeb modules need to be rewritten to work with TWP2 and I haven't done that.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Shouldn't think it would work on TWP2. AFAIK TivoWeb modules need to be rewritten to work with TWP2 and I haven't done that.


The Tivoweb 1.9.4 modules can be revised so that they also work under TWP2 but still work as a module under TW1.9.4 and TWP 1.3.1 or earlier too (as one and the same revised module). This has been done now for both the Highlights and the Tracker modules.

May be you could contact the TWP2 authors to ask what extra code you have to add to the module to make it work under TWP2. I can see your module being one that would be very well used by the much larger number of US Tivocommunity members as well as the UK ones. But they have all switched to TivoWebPlus because TivoWeb 1.9.4 does not suport dual tuners that exist in the US Tivo S2 and S3 machines.


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> ...TivoWeb 1.9.4 does not suport dual tuners that exist in the US Tivo S2 and S3 machines.


Not sure that my module has much support for S2 and S3 machines either


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Not sure that my module has much support for S2 and S3 machines either


It didn't seem to be much of an issue for the Highlights module to be upgraded to work on TWP 2.0 by our UK author.

I think most of the dual tuner stuff is handled in the background by the Tivo itself rather than by the TWP 2.0 compliant module.


----------



## Soapm

terryeden said:


> Regular TiVoweb (without this extension) works fine on the 8707v blackberry and some of the older models. The Blackberry's browser is very good at rendering full web sites.


You lost me, doesn't Tivoweb install on the Tivo? How will I get it on my blackberry? Are you saying I should just point my blackberry browser to my Tivo's IP address? Can you clarify?


----------



## Pete77

Soapm said:


> You lost me, doesn't Tivoweb install on the Tivo? How will I get it on my blackberry? Are you saying I should just point my blackberry browser to my Tivo's IP address? Can you clarify?


That is obviously what he is saying for those of you lucky enough to own a Blackberry.


----------



## terryeden

Soapm said:


> You lost me, doesn't Tivoweb install on the Tivo? How will I get it on my blackberry? Are you saying I should just point my blackberry browser to my Tivo's IP address? Can you clarify?


Go to your Blackberry's web browser (sometimes called "Services" or "Blackberry Browser").

Go to the menu.

Go to "Go To"

Type in the EXTERNAL IP address of the TiVo.*

You should get a prompt to enter your username and password (if you've set one up in TiVoweb)

Hey presto.

*If you have a BB with WiFi, and you are associated to the same network as the TiVo, you can use your INTERNAL IP address.


----------



## -MC-

I've been looking for a module to set recordings from my mobile (Nokia 6680).
Originally I started looking for grid type modules - HiGuide, Grid, Channel Grid, but none of these seem to work from a mobile also I've found standard Tivoweb pages can take a long time to load due to their size, but this one works great so -

*Thanks very much to Johala for your hard work*  :up:

Are you still developing this module ?

Any future plans ?

.


----------



## johala_reewi

-MC- said:


> Are you still developing this module ?
> 
> Any future plans ?
> 
> .


Yes although have been busy moving house and upgrading my tivo to 400G.

Am developing a record by programme title option which will be a bit like the one on the main tivoweb but I have to revamp things to avoid using javascript. Causing a bit of fun with genres! Might have to do a simplified version.

Fingers crossed it will be a nice christmas present (2007!)


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Fingers crossed it will be a nice christmas present (2007!)


No chance of making it work with Sony Ericsson mobiles I suppose?


----------



## -MC-

johala_reewi said:


> Yes although have been busy moving house and upgrading my tivo to 400G.
> 
> Am developing a record by programme title option which will be a bit like the one on the main tivoweb but I have to revamp things to avoid using javascript. Causing a bit of fun with genres! Might have to do a simplified version.
> 
> *Fingers crossed it will be a nice christmas present (2007!)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes indeed the search facility would be a nice christmas present !
> 
> Just wondering.... in the record section is it possible to have the programs listed to show _only those from the current time onward_ it would save loading (and scrolling through) programs that have already been and gone that couldn't be recorded anyway ?
> 
> .


----------



## johala_reewi

-MC- said:


> Just wondering.... in the record section is it possible to have the programs listed to show _only those from the current time onward_ it would save loading (and scrolling through) programs that have already been and gone that couldn't be recorded anyway ?.


It is possible although it is often handy to see what you have just missed in case you want to set a season pass on it so tivo can catch a repeat showing. You can add a season pass for a single programme with xtivoweb (eg for a film),

Could also cause a problem with the Day+ and Day- options.

Will have a think but search by title is next on the list.


----------



## -MC-

Yes I think your right, best left as it is, search but title would be very useful though


----------



## -MC-

Pete77 said:


> No chance of making it work with Sony Ericsson mobiles I suppose?


Pete,

Have you tried using another browser ?

xTivoweb works OK with the Opera Mini browser on my phone and they have versions for Sony-Ericsson phones as well

You can get it free here http://www.operamini.com/download/

.


----------



## Pete77

-MC- said:


> Pete,
> 
> Have you tried using another browser ?
> 
> xTivoweb works OK with the Opera Mini browser on my phone and they have versions for Sony-Ericsson phones as well
> 
> You can get it free here http://www.operamini.com/download/


Thanks for this info MC. I will give it a try.

I did think of trying to change the browser on the phone but it wasn't immediately obvious how to do it. And no one else responded to my post back then asking if the browser could be changed.

As the phone has a 7 day battery life on 2G and is otherwise running fine in every respect it would be a shame to have to replace it.

I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## -MC-

Hi Johala,

I've noticed in _edit season pass_ that the recording quality is not displayed on some recordings and the drop down box always shows quality as basic (see below for an example), any ideas ?

Season Pass
Road Wars - SKYONE
Quality 
Keep until space needed
Padding S0/E0
Keep 5 episodes
Repeats & first run

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qual Basic
Keep Until Space needed
S pad 0 mins
E pad 0 mins
Keep 5 episodes
Type Repeats & first run

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0 Home

.


----------



## johala_reewi

-MC- said:


> Hi Johala,
> 
> I've noticed in _edit season pass_ that the recording quality is not displayed on some recordings and the drop down box always shows quality as basic (see below for an example), any ideas ?
> 
> Season Pass
> Road Wars - SKYONE
> Quality
> Keep until space needed
> Padding S0/E0
> Keep 5 episodes
> Repeats & first run


Noted


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Qual Basic
> Keep Until Space needed
> S pad 0 mins
> E pad 0 mins
> Keep 5 episodes
> Type Repeats & first run
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 0 Home
> 
> .


That's because the drop down boxes don't default to the current settings. This is annoying me too so will be sorted pretty soon! Edit recording has the same problem.


----------



## johala_reewi

Version 1.21 - New features and tidy up!!

1. Record programme by search
This is an xhtml version of the tivoweb search module.
Should be straightforward to use.

2. Global SP Edit
Can now make global changes to all season passes.

3. Tidy ups
Drop down boxes now default to current settings (like in EDITs)
Can list season passes in A-Z sequence or Priority sequence
Season pass listing also shows info about the season pass (quality priority padding etc.)
Fixed bug where view upcoming could pick up episodes from another series.

See post #1 for ZIP file with latest release.


----------



## -MC-

Thanks Johala,

Looks like christmas is early this year 



.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> 3. Tidy ups
> Drop down boxes now default to current settings (like in EDITs)


I don't suppose there is any hope this will overcome the dreaded Sony Ericsson drop down list selection failure.

In any event I have been meaning to get round to seeing if I can get another HTML browser to run on my Sony phone instead of the defective one it is supplied with.

The only mobile I am currently keen to replace my Sony V600i phone with is the K810i that has a 3.2MP CAM with proper cam and focusing so getting a fix for the Sony problems would be nice.


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> I don't suppose there is any hope this will overcome the dreaded Sony Ericsson drop down list selection failure.


Unlikely, it fixes the problem reported by MC where when you went to edit a SP or recording, the drop down boxes didn't default to the current settings like they do on Tivo and in Tivoweb.


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> The only mobile I am currently keen to replace my Sony V600i phone with is the K810i that has a 3.2MP CAM with proper cam and focusing so getting a fix for the Sony problems would be nice.


According to Sony, the K810i has the Access Netfront browser but doesn't give any browser specs. On the Access site, there are a number of browser versions, the latest being 3.5 which in its spec says

Markup
● cHTML, HTML 4.01, XHTML1.1, *XHTML Mobile Profile 1.2*,
WML 1.3, SVGT-1.2, SMIL 2.1,RSS feed (RSS 0.9/0.91/0.92/
1.0/2.0, Atom 0.3/1.0)

So looks like it could be OK.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> So looks like it could be OK.


I guess the answer is to buy one from somewhere with a no quibble returns policy during the first 28 days.

Having said that I really want a mobile with a cam with an optical zoom and the wait for that may be a while longer.


----------



## -MC-

As I've said, why not try Opera Mini - http://www.operamini.com/download/

It works with xtivoweb on my phone and its *free of charge*


----------



## -MC-

Hi Johala,

Got something odd on the recording qualities, comparing the same programs - 



Tivoweb displays.................xtivoweb displays




basic....................................medium (instead of basic)


medium..................................(season pass number in brackets) (instead of medium)


high.....................................high


best.....................................best


----------



## johala_reewi

Have you got screen shots?

I have done tests with my setup and all is OK so I'm a bit mystified.

I assume you mean the Season Pass display eg:
2DTV
ITV1STH (Basic) ~020
s0 e0 kamall kusn rfr
Upcoming Edit Delete


----------



## -MC-

Hi Johala,

Yes, in season pass shown by priority - heres two examples


This is shown as Medium in Tivoweb :


Proof Positive
SKYONE (57) ~057
s2 e15 kam3 kud fro
Upcoming Edit Delete



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0 Home

This is shown as Basic in Tivoweb:


Top Gear
BBC2 (Medium) ~047
s0 e5 kam5 kusn fro
Upcoming Edit Delete



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0 Home


.


----------



## johala_reewi

Have you changed your recording quality settings via Tivoweb Resource Editor?
I have got:
RecordQualityBest	100
RecordQualityHigh	75
RecordQualityMedium	40
RecordQualityBasic	0

I would hazard a guess that you have (or maybe had)
RecordQualityBest	100
RecordQualityHigh	75
RecordQualityMedium	57
RecordQualityBasic	40

If you use the Tivoweb MFS browser can you...
Click on SeasonPass...
Click on 057~xxx entry
Cut and paste the result?


----------



## -MC-

Hi Johala,

First off, the figure in brackets should be *(55)* and not 57 - my fault, when I copy/pasted I missed a bit and manually entered it (wrongly !)

Looking in the Tivoweb Resource Editor under Bitrate I see the four record qualities as Basic 0, Medium 55, High 75, Best 100. Is this something to do with mode 0 ? I have a pre-configured drive that I bought from Tivo Heaven and Mode 0 Option 2 was specified (although the figures on Blindlemons site are slightly different to mine)

The figures showing are

Best - Mode 0, 7500000/9000000, RQ 100

High - Mode 4, 5960000/5960000, RQ 75

Med - Mode 0, 3660000/6000000, RQ 55

Basic - Mode 1, 1700000/2000000, RQ 0

So - what should I do ?


----------



## johala_reewi

Yes, this is mode0 related.

xTivoweb and Tivoweb have recording qualities 'hard coded' to Basic 0, Medium 40, High 75, Best 100 (Tivo defaults). xTivoweb will display any other recording quality value in brackets - in your case (55). 

So you could just do nothing and remember that when you see a (55) this means medium on your Tivo. Or you could change the medium quality value to 40 via Tivoweb. AFAIK this will have no noticable effect on medium quality recordings. There is a long thread where this was discussed and tested out. Changing setting in the resource editor is a bit quirky but not difficult.

Not sure how xTivoweb shows a basic quality SP as medium.
Can you do the following?
Use the Tivoweb MFS browser...
Click on SeasonPass...
Click on the 047~xxx entry...
Cut and paste the result.


----------



## -MC-

Hi Johala,

Ok I've changed medium to 40 (couldn't get it to save at first, but found pressing the enter key did it + a reboot)

At first xtivoweb still showed (55), but by going to season pass manager on the Tivo itself, making no changes and saving using "record season pass with these options" - after that xtivoweb shows (Medium)...that seems to make sense.

As for the other problem - tivoweb showing basic and xtivoweb showing medium, I think there is some kind of conflict going on here -

Xtivoweb has the highest priority season pass (ie starts at) as number 000, whereas tivoweb has the same season pass as number 1, but in MFS under SeasonPass it shows the highest season pass as 000.

Taking Top Gear as an example -

Top Gear is 047 in xtivoweb, 048 in tivoweb, and 047 in MFS and 48 in Season Pass Manager on the Tivo itself

*xTivoweb*

Top Gear
BBC2 (Medium) ~047
s0 e5 kam5 kusn fro
Upcoming Edit Delete

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0 Home

*MFS*

SeasonPass 1239058/10 {
Version = 65
EndTimePadding = 300
FirstRun = 1
MaxRecordings = 5
Priority = 47
RecordQuality = 40
Series = 4198/-1
Station = 686/-1
IndexPath = /SeasonPass/047~1239058

*Tivoweb Season Pass*

48 Top Gear BBC2 5 First Run

What Im finding is that xtivoweb and the Tivo itself are now both showing the same recording quality ie Medium in the case of Top Gear, but if you look in tivoweb it shows Basic

Top Gear (102 BBC2)
Record Quality Basic 
Keep At Most 5 episodes 
Show Type first runFirst run only 
Keep Until Space needed 
Start Recording On-time

If you try changing the recording quality using tivoweb from Basic to Medium, then xtivoweb shows (55) even though I've set medium to 40 (and re checked Resource Editor to make sure its saved the 40 setting)

Are there any other settings that need to be changed to set Medium to 40 ?

.


----------



## johala_reewi

To change the resource values in the editor, after you hit enter to register the change, you need to click on the UPDATE RESOURCES link on the resource editor page, then reboot tivo. It is not obvious that this is a link and you have to click it.

As you spotted, xtivoweb shows the the priority starting at 000 but Tivoweb starts at 1. So Tivoweb reflects Tivo but xTivoweb reflects the MFS system so maybe xTivoweb should change to match what you see on Tivo?


----------



## -MC-

johala_reewi said:


> To change the resource values in the editor, after you hit enter to register the change, *you need to click on the UPDATE RESOURCES link on the resource editor page*, then reboot tivo. It is not obvious that this is a link and you have to click it.
> 
> Yes tried that its just tivoweb that displays the wrong pq setting now, Tivo and xtivoweb both match up...strange
> 
> As you spotted, xtivoweb shows the the priority starting at 000 but Tivoweb starts at 1. So Tivoweb reflects Tivo but xTivoweb reflects the MFS system *so maybe xTivoweb should change to match what you see on Tivo?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, if it did then all 3 - Tivo, Tivoweb and xTivoweb would showing the same priority numbers.
> 
> .


----------



## johala_reewi

-MC- said:


> As you spotted, xtivoweb shows the the priority starting at 000 but Tivoweb starts at 1. So Tivoweb reflects Tivo but xTivoweb reflects the MFS system so maybe xTivoweb should change to match what you see on Tivo?
> 
> Yes, if it did then all 3 - Tivo, Tivoweb and xTivoweb would showing the same priority numbers.


Done. v1.22 now available in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## itm

Is anyone else getting Internal Server Errors when recording by search/name? Works fine from Tivoweb but when I try it in Xtivoweb 1.21 (from a Windows Mobile 6 Smartphone) I get:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
action_
xtivoweb '/s' 'set "o" "r";set "2Fxtivoweb%
2Fs" "4593791/103";set "q|" "75"
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"db $db openid $showingfsid"
("uplevel" $body"
...
???

Will try upgrading to v1.22....


----------



## -MC-

johala_reewi said:


> Done. v1.22 now available in post #1 of this thread.


*
Thank Johala *:up:


----------



## -MC-

itm said:


> Is anyone else getting Internal Server Errors when recording by search/name? Works fine from Tivoweb but when I try it in Xtivoweb 1.21 (from a Windows Mobile 6 Smartphone) I get:
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> action_
> xtivoweb '/s' 'set "o" "r";set "2Fxtivoweb%
> 2Fs" "4593791/103";set "q|" "75"
> expected integer but got ""
> while executing
> "db $db openid $showingfsid"
> ("uplevel" $body"
> ...
> ???
> 
> Will try upgrading to v1.22....


Not having any problem myself can you be more specific so that someone can try the same search ?


----------



## itm

OK I just tried searching for Spooks, and requested that it record the showing at 22:30 on November 20th on BBC3. Got the Internal Server Error again.

Anyone else get this??


----------



## johala_reewi

itm said:


> Is anyone else getting Internal Server Errors when recording by search/name? Works fine from Tivoweb but when I try it in Xtivoweb 1.21 (from a Windows Mobile 6 Smartphone) I get:
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> action_
> xtivoweb '/s' 'set "o" "r";set "2Fxtivoweb%
> 2Fs" "4593791/103";set "q|" "75"
> expected integer but got ""
> while executing
> "db $db openid $showingfsid"
> ("uplevel" $body"
> ...
> ???
> 
> Will try upgrading to v1.22....


Looks like a corrupted GET response.
It should be something like...
xtivoweb '/s' 'set "o" "r";set "s" "4593791/103";set "q|" "75";set "ka" "5";set "sp" "0";set "ep" "0"

I guess you got to the part where you were asked for record quality, keep, padding? What did you select?

Can you record spooks going via the record by channel+date option?


----------



## itm

Yes I got as far as selecting recording quality etc and left everything to daf

The exact steps are:
- Main Menu - Option 3 (Record)
- Option 4 - By programme search
- By: Title, Cat: All, Text: "spooks"
- Results: Spooks (select)
- List of episodes - select Tue Nov 20 22:30 BBC3
- Programme description - select "Record Anyway"
- Qual: Basic, Keep: 2 days, S pad/E pad: 0 mins
- Internal Server Error

Recording the same programme via date/time selection also gives the Internal Error.

???


----------



## johala_reewi

The "Record Anyway" means that Tivo had decided not to record that showing so there should have been a message saying why Tivo wasn't going to record it. Can you tell me what information xTivoweb displayed about the particular showing (ie the Programme Description... bit).

Meanwhile, I will try to reproduce your scenario.


----------



## itm

That's the strange thing - I was also expecting to see some explanation like that, but it only showed the basic programme details - i.e. date/time/channel/episode summary. The episode had an "x" against it in the list , if that's any clue?

- I was typing this as you were responding Johala - no. xtivoweb seems to be not working for me at all at the moment


----------



## johala_reewi

the x means it is a cancelled recording (ie one that Tivo has decided not to record) and so there would normally be a reason shown (and hence the record anyway option). I have tested the record anyway and it works fine for me.

Can you record anything using xtivoweb or is it just this one particular showing?


----------



## itm

I just tried this with an entirely different programme, which I didn't have scheduled at all (tonight's Inside Sport). Again, I tried both methods of recording (by date/time and by name search). Again I got the Internal server error both times - it seems I'm unable to schedule any recordings.

Update - I just tried exactly the same thing using xtivoweb from my PC and it worked. I suspected that the problem may be specific to the Opera Mini browser, so tried it again from the smartphone, but this time using Pocket IE - got exactly the same error. It seems to be a problem with the mobile device.


----------



## itm

The plot thickens...I've now regressed to a previous version of xtivoweb. Not sure of the version number but it was downloaded at the end of March - there's no programme search option. 

Tried recording by date/time and got exactly the same Internal Server Error. 
???


----------



## johala_reewi

itm said:


> I just tried this with an entirely different programme, which I didn't have scheduled at all (tonight's Inside Sport). Again, I tried both methods of recording (by date/time and by name search). Again I got the Internal server error both times - it seems I'm unable to schedule any recordings.


That is what I would expect because it doesn't matter how you go about finding a programme to record, it is the same bit of code that executes to schedule the recording so that is consistent.



> Update - I just tried exactly the same thing using xtivoweb from my PC and it worked. I suspected that the problem may be specific to the Opera Mini browser, so tried it again from the smartphone, but this time using Pocket IE - got exactly the same error. It seems to be a problem with the mobile device.


Does sound like a problem with the device.



> The plot thickens...I've now regressed to a previous version of xtivoweb. Not sure of the version number but it was downloaded at the end of March - there's no programme search option.


Correct! That was added in version 1.20



> Tried recording by date/time and got exactly the same Internal Server Error.


That is useful to know. The bit of code that schedules recordings didn't change when record by programme search was added so it does seem that the device has a problem and not xTivoweb. Will have to see if there is an emulator or something but meanwhile, will add the device to the list of problem phones for now.


----------



## itm

BTW it's an Eten Glofish M700, running WM6


----------



## johala_reewi

Can you use normal Tivoweb with your Eten Glofiish M700 running WM6?

When you get errors with Opera and Pocket IE. Are the error messages identical?

Don't suppose you can cut and paste the internal server error dumps?


----------



## itm

Yes normal Tivoweb seems to work fine for recordings. 
The xTivoweb errors from IE and Opera look identical. Couldn't get a screenshot from Opera but here's the error from IE:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_xtivoweb '/s' 'set "o" "r";set "%2Fxtivoweb%2Fs"
"4600515/12";set "ql" "75";set "ku" "5";set "sp" "0";set "ep" "0";set "g" "Go";'
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"db $db openid $showingfsid"
("uplevel" body line 5)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $showingfsid junk fsid subobjid] } {
set showing [db $db openid $fsid $subobjid]
..."
(procedure "GetConflictsList" line 4)
invoked from within
"GetConflictsList $s [expr {60 * $sp}] [expr {60 * $ep}]"
(procedure "xtivoweb_record_showing_2" line 6)
invoked from within
"xtivoweb_record_showing_2 $chan"
(procedure "xtivoweb_record_showing" line 14)
invoked from within
"xtivoweb_record_showing $chan "" $env "
("r" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch -exact -- $o {
r { xtivoweb_record_showing $chan "" $env }
c { xtivoweb_cancel_recording $chan "" $env }
d { xtivoweb_delete_showin..."
(procedure "xtivoweb_show" line 4)
invoked from within
"xtivoweb_show $chan "" $env "
("s" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch -exact -- $path {
n { xtivoweb_nowshowing $chan "" $env }
t { xtivoweb_todo $chan "" $env }
r { xtivoweb_record $chan "" $env }
..."
(procedure "::action_xtivoweb" line 74)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## johala_reewi

Can you cut and paste the xtivoweb page source from IE? The webpage showing just before the internal error, not the source of the internal error.


----------



## itm

I'm not having much luck trying to do this - when I select "View Source" from the SPB Pocket Plus menu in IE I get an error: "Failed to retrieve the file". Do you know of an alternative way of getting at the page source?


----------



## johala_reewi

Sorry I don't. However, I have found a couple of areas where the code generated is not 100&#37; XHTML-MP compliant so I will fix those. Watch this space.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Sorry I don't. However, *I have found a couple of areas where the code generated is not 100% XHTML-MP compliant so I will fix those.* Watch this space.


I will be very interested to test the resulting XHTML-MP code fixes on my Sony Ericsson mobile phone.


----------



## johala_reewi

johala_reewi said:


> Sorry I don't. However, I have found a couple of areas where the code generated is not 100% XHTML-MP compliant so I will fix those. Watch this space.


v1.23 now uploaded to post #1.

Have been through the code to double check the output is 100% XHTML-MP compliant. I may have missed the odd bit but it is a lot better than before. It might fix the odd funny but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## johala_reewi

Happy New year!

Have added a Folders mode to xTivoweb. This is mainly for me so I can call up episodes for a series and check that they are all going to be picked up. Might be of interest to others too.

Folder view is available for NowShowing, ToDo and Search by programme. Basically, the Folder view is a list of series titles. Click on the series title to open the folder and see the associated episodes.

A folder contains all episodes known about by Tivo so will include those that have been recorded, to do, and upcoming. Episodes are only listed once and they are in episode order. This obviously depends on the quality of the data from tribune.

Works well with a lot of programmes but has problems with Have I Got News For You (I guess because of all the repeats on Dave which have poor data).

Latest version (1.30) in post #1 of this thread.

Example screen shots of folder view...


----------



## johala_reewi

Minor update. Fix quirk where upcoming programmes could be shown for channels you don't receive. Add View Folder option to programme data screen. Fix crash when trying to add season pass.

v1.31 now ready in post #1


----------



## johala_reewi

A PDF user guide is now available but is too large for this forum (1.5MB)
you can download it from here http://www.cjags.plus.com/xtivowebguide.pdf


----------



## -MC-

Thanks Johala 


.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> A PDF user guide is now available but is too large for this forum (1.5MB)
> you can download it from here http://www.cjags.plus.com/xtivowebguide.pdf


Now if only there was a similarly comprehensive user guide for Tivoweb itself...................


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete opens up his word processor and starts typing...


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Pete opens up his word processor and starts typing...


----------



## johala_reewi

Yet another update! This time Folders have been streamlined. The Folder view starts with a series list. Selecting a series shows episodes from the series (that Tivo knows about). Selecting an episode displays recorded and upcoming showings of that episode.

v1.32 uploaded to post #1.


----------



## Pete77

Have you thought of collaborating with the US TivoWebPlus guys to come up with a version of your module that would also work with TivoWebPlus 2.0 and its variants.

I'm sure it would be a vastly popular addition to the TivoWebPlus distribution.

As I understand it the work required to make a module TivoWebPlus compliants is relatively minimal. It seemed to be a very trivial revision to provide TivoWebPlus compatibility for the developer of the Highlights module.

Here is the US TivoWebPlus 2.0 Support/Discussion thread:-

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343471&page=9


----------



## johala_reewi

Couple of bug fixes:

Fix crash situation in folder view when films are invloved.
Fix crash situation in programme lists with episodes that start at midnight.

Latest version 1.33 uploaded to post #1.


----------



## randap

Works OK on Nokia 6500 Classic and iPod Touch.....


----------



## johala_reewi

Sometimes the record by channel+date would crash. Fixed this in version 1.34 uploaded to post #1.


----------



## warrenrb

Hi, and thanks to johala_reewi for a great module!

I've got an iPhone, and without the keyboard shortcuts it's not as usable as it could be on there, so I thought I'd have a tinker and see if I could adapt it. I've attached a couple of screenshots of what I've done so far for my own personal use. Would anyone else be interested in a version for iPhone/iPod Touch?

If so, and with the blessing of johala_reewi, I'd be happy to share what I manage to come up with when I'm done.

Now, I don't know the first thing about tivoweb modules, but I'm a web designer and a reasonable 'hacky' coder, so I have been able to poke my way through and find the HTML bits to change. A lot of the work is done in a stylesheet, but certain structural elements need to change to make it easier to style up.

The thing is, once I do this, I create a separate fork of the code, which obviously is not ideal when the original author continues to fix bugs and add features, as above, so I'm not sure how practical this approach is. Perhaps johala_reewi would be happy to help me maintain it, or it might even be possible to adapt the current version with new markup which continues to work on the existing phones, but gives me the 'hooks' to style up the iPhone version with a stylesheet - therefore separating the styling from content, and negating the need for me to fiddle where I shouldn't be. 

Anyway, I'm really just throwing this out as an idea at this stage - as I said before, if nothing else it would need the blessing of johala_reewi before I would even consider posting anything publicly. I absolute do not wish to tread on toes, or steal the thunder of the original author.

Is it something worth looking at?


----------



## johala_reewi

My original design constraint was to keep the data traffic to a minimum because my GPRS internet connection was expensive. Consequently, CSS was left out.

The iPhone screens look good although my Nokia 6230 would have a great deal of difficulty rendering them LOL. I had thought that high end mobile devices with an internet connection would use normal Tivoweb pages. So xtivoweb was aimed at low end devices with limited resources (screen size, memory, CPU).

However, my GPRS connection has got cheaper and XHTML-MP supports WAP CSS so adding CSS hooks is a possibilty. If you have any ideas, I could look at incorporating them into xtivoweb. Perhaps a PM to get things started?

Finding the HTML bits to change should really be finding the XHTML-MP bits to change because that is what xtivoweb produces. Syntax rules for XHTML-MP are stricter than HTML although many devices don't seem that bothered (apart from Pete77's phone  ).


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> However, my GPRS connection has got cheaper and XHTML-MP supports WAP CSS so adding CSS hooks is a possibilty.


But let us not forget the very high cost of using data outside the UK which is still absolutely horrendous on a SIM card provided by any UK network. And clearly there is a closed shop determined to charge ransom prices for data when roaming as even www.united-mobile.com have not been able to achieve a breakthrough in this area as they had originally promised. Vodafone also fail to provide a deal for data use outside the UK that is anywhere comparable to 01/02 voice calls on Vodafone Passport. Not to mention Vodafone's total failure to provide cost effective means of reaching 084/7 numbers outside the UK.

So in short continuing to keep data use tightly under control by this Tivoweb application remains absolutely vital for the timebeing.



> Syntax rules for XHTML-MP are stricter than HTML although many devices don't seem that bothered (apart from Pete77's phone  ).


You mean apart from me and the x million other owners of UK Sony Ericsson phones? I agree that it would appear that by some bizarre quirk of fate not many other active Tivoweb users seem to have Sony Ericsson phones. And that despite the fact that the latest Sony Ericsson phones appear to contain by far the best camera in a mobile phone device.


----------



## warrenrb

Funnily enough, I never considered data usage - I only use tivoweb at home, over WiFi. Of course, as an iPhone owner, I get unlimited data in my package, so it wouldn't matter to me anyway 

As for abroad rates - well, I'm sure tivo is the least of my worries while I'm away (not that I ever go away). Horses for courses, I guess.


----------



## Pete77

warrenrb said:


> not that I ever go away.


Any particular reason you don't ever go away? You must admit that you are in the minority in that regard these days. Not to mention perhaps the only IPhone owner in the UK who doesn't frequently jet off on overseas holidays.


----------



## warrenrb

What on earth are you talking about? Where did you get that stat?

No wonder I have you on my ignore list Pete.


----------



## Pete77

warrenrb said:


> What on earth are you talking about? Where did you get that stat?


See www.the-list.co.uk/acatalog/BD3600Q.html



> *Some 62 percent of UK individuals are estimated to take at least one overseas holiday per year*, with the proportion of the population holidaying twice or more per annum estimated at around a quarter, with the average spend at some £500 per person. Trends in the travel market, such as the prevalence of low cost airlines, has benefited the overall travel market and led to incremental growth in trips.





> No wonder I have you on my ignore list Pete.


It appears you do not or you would not have been able to read and object to my post. Unless that is you added me to your Ignore list after reading it?


----------



## AMc

Pete77 said:


> I agree that it would appear that by some bizarre quirk of fate not many other active Tivoweb users seem to have Sony Ericsson phones.


FWIW and it aint much - I just use regular Tivoweb on my K800i phone. It costs a bit more in data charges but not as much as changing my handset would. I rarely need to reprogram Tivo remotely so I don't worry about it that much. When I'm on holiday I'm not worrying about what Tivo is/isn't recording enough to check it YMMV


----------



## Pete77

AMc said:


> FWIW and it aint much - I just use regular Tivoweb on my K800i phone.


Never thought to try Tivoweb on my Sony V600i phone. Can't see how it could fit on the display? Vodafone do now cap UK data charges at £1 per day for up to 15MB. But its about £10 per MB or something horrendous like that when roaming in Spain.



> When I'm on holiday I'm not worrying about what Tivo is/isn't recording enough to check it YMMV


I have a wide variety of Wishlists that pick up relevant and irrelevant programs (in part my fault for not installing Global Blocklist) and am sometimes out in Spain for 3 or 4 weeks in August. Therefore occasionally logging in via Tivoweb and pruning the irrelevant stuff picked up by Wishlists and SPs is useful (not least the problem Formula One Racing SP that also picks up qualifying and highlights programs). Admittedly I usually do this at present from an internet cafe say around once a week but being able to do it on the mobile at a reasonable price would be handy.

I'm sorry if our friend from NI feels my comments about regular overseas holidays being the norm for Iphone users is unjustified but I'm sure any market research on UK based Iphone customer would bear this out. I appreciate that for various reasons to do with tradition, average income levels and a poor choice of direct flights it may be rather less commonplace to take regular overseas holidays amongst the residents of NI than the residents of the South East of England.


----------



## johala_reewi

warrenrb said:


> Hi, and thanks to johala_reewi for a great module!
> 
> I've got an iPhone, and without the keyboard shortcuts it's not as usable as it could be on there, so I thought I'd have a tinker and see if I could adapt it. I've attached a couple of screenshots of what I've done so far for my own personal use. Would anyone else be interested in a version for iPhone/iPod Touch?
> 
> If so, and with the blessing of johala_reewi, I'd be happy to share what I manage to come up with when I'm done.
> 
> Now, I don't know the first thing about tivoweb modules, but I'm a web designer and a reasonable 'hacky' coder, so I have been able to poke my way through and find the HTML bits to change. A lot of the work is done in a stylesheet, but certain structural elements need to change to make it easier to style up.
> 
> The thing is, once I do this, I create a separate fork of the code, which obviously is not ideal when the original author continues to fix bugs and add features, as above, so I'm not sure how practical this approach is. Perhaps johala_reewi would be happy to help me maintain it, or it might even be possible to adapt the current version with new markup which continues to work on the existing phones, but gives me the 'hooks' to style up the iPhone version with a stylesheet - therefore separating the styling from content, and negating the need for me to fiddle where I shouldn't be.


I have had a look at the changes required to produce iTivoweb. I am not sure I could adapt xTivoweb to handle both the XHTML and the iTivoweb output. It is a bit more than just adding some CSS. So I would recommend that iTivoweb continues as a separate module.


----------



## johala_reewi

For those of you who are having trouble getting xtivoweb to display correctly on your phone, there is now a replacement httpd-tt.tcl module available for tivoweb 1.9.4 which will serve xtivoweb pages up as application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml mime type instead of text/html.

Most devices are happy with standard tivoweb serving xhtml-mp as text/html because it is in the xhtml-mp spec. however, some devices are very picky and want application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml otherwise they throw a wobbler. If your device is one of these, just download and unpack the httpd-tt.tcl module (from post #1) then binary FTP it to the tivoweb-tcl folder on Tivo. This will replace the standard httpd-tt.tcl module.

Once copied, you have to stop and restart tivoweb (a full reload isn't enough) to get the module loaded.

Perhaps Pete77 would like to try this with his Sony?


----------



## warrenrb

johala_reewi said:


> I have had a look at the changes required to produce iTivoweb. I am not sure I could adapt xTivoweb to handle both the XHTML and the iTivoweb output. It is a bit more than just adding some CSS. So I would recommend that iTivoweb continues as a separate module.


OK, cool. To be honest I thought my post would have attracted at least a few "Hey, I'd like a iPhone version". Demand seem low/non-existent currently, so I'll probably just continue to tinker as a personal project when I get time.

If I get it anywhere near a polished working version I'll post up a thread for it on here. Thanks for taking the time to check it through.


----------



## SPR

Is there a general issue with SE phones?
Working for Ericsson, Sony Ericsson is all I've ever had without a problem.

I use the xtivoweb module as it's quicker & displays better on the small screen but before it I used tivoweb - and still do for the web remote when I can't be bothered to reach for the real remote


----------



## Pete77

SPR said:


> Is there a general issue with SE phones?
> Working for Ericsson, Sony Ericsson is all I've ever had without a problem.


The part that doesn't work with my Sony Ericsson V600i is when you have to make selections from drop down lists in xtivoweb using a normal web browser. On the V600i the menu choices and little buttons to select are shown but there is no way to select them. May be Sony Ericsson improved things on later models like the K800i I did update my firmware to the latest version on their website but it didn't help.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> For those of you who are having trouble getting xtivoweb to display correctly on your phone, there is now a replacement httpd-tt.tcl module available for tivoweb 1.9.4 which will serve xtivoweb pages up as application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml mime type instead of text/html.
> 
> Perhaps Pete77 would like to try this with his Sony?


There was an httpd-tt.tcl in /var/hack and in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl. I replaced both of them with your new httpd-tt.tcl file and stupidly didn't keep backups. I also updated the xtivoweb module to the latest version in my /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory. I do have a DVD backup somewhere (if I can find it) with them on.

I then fully stopped Tivoweb and restarted it at the bash prompt.

Subsequent behaviour is that xtivoweb runs fine in Firefox 2 or IE7 but my Sony phone can't communicate at all with the module. I tried clearing the cache on the phone and various other things to no avail.

I'm beginning to think I should only have replaced either the httpd-tt.tcl
in /var/hack or the one in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl with the new module rather than both of them. Are these two versions of httpd-tt.tcl meant to be different or is it only the one in the /var/hack/TivoWebPlus that has the same name but is a different module in terms of the actual code? Also does one need this tcl in both /var/hack and the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directories?


----------



## SPR

I just grabbed a v600i and it worked for me...

Drop down list wasn't a drop down - displayed all the options with a select button, but it still worked.


----------



## SPR

Congrats on post 5000 BTW Pete


----------



## Pete77

SPR said:


> I just grabbed a v600i and it worked for me...
> 
> Drop down list wasn't a drop down - displayed all the options with a select button, but it still worked.


Are you talking about with Johala's latest version of xtivoweb and not the earlier ones though?

Before I still got Select buttons but then there was no way to select them. Filezilla had just updated to a new version and I think may not have FTP'ed across in Binary with Johala's new program.

Rebooting Tivo after retransferring in Binary as we speak. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Pete77

SPR said:


> Congrats on post 5000 BTW Pete


So far to go yet though to catch the Forum's US frontrunners.


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> There was an httpd-tt.tcl in /var/hack and in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl. I replaced both of them with your new httpd-tt.tcl file and stupidly didn't keep backups. I also updated the xtivoweb module to the latest version in my /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory. I do have a DVD backup somewhere (if I can find it) with them on.
> 
> I then fully stopped Tivoweb and restarted it at the bash prompt.
> 
> Subsequent behaviour is that xtivoweb runs fine in Firefox 2 or IE7 but my Sony phone can't communicate at all with the module. I tried clearing the cache on the phone and various other things to no avail.
> 
> I'm beginning to think I should only have replaced either the httpd-tt.tcl
> in /var/hack or the one in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl with the new module rather than both of them. Are these two versions of httpd-tt.tcl meant to be different or is it only the one in the /var/hack/TivoWebPlus that has the same name but is a different module in terms of the actual code? Also does one need this tcl in both /var/hack and the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directories?


Assuming you have a standard tivoweb installation, you should have replaced the one in tivoweb-tcl and put the xtivoweb module in tivoweb-tcl/modules. Not sure why you have a httpd-tt.tcl in /var/hack. There isn't one on my machine. I take it you are using tivoweb 1.9.4 and not TivowebPlus?


----------



## SPR

Pete77 said:


> Are you talking about with Johala's latest version of xtivoweb and not the earlier ones though?


Yes. Latest version allowed me to select the option.


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> Filezilla had just updated to a new version and I think may not have FTP'ed across in Binary with Johala's new program.


If you are having problems with Filezilla, I find that Firefox with the FireFTP addon works fine with Tivo.


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> There was an httpd-tt.tcl in /var/hack and in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl. I replaced both of them with your new httpd-tt.tcl file and stupidly didn't keep backups. I also updated the xtivoweb module to the latest version in my /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory. I do have a DVD backup somewhere (if I can find it) with them on.


There will be an original in the Tivoweb 1.9.4 tar file.



> I then fully stopped Tivoweb and restarted it at the bash prompt.
> 
> Subsequent behaviour is that xtivoweb runs fine in Firefox 2 or IE7 but my Sony phone can't communicate at all with the module. I tried clearing the cache on the phone and various other things to no avail.


Normal browsers will be unaffected by the replacement httpd-tt.tcl. What the updated module does is inspect the incoming HTTP headers to see if the browser accepts the mimetpye application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml. If it does, and the xtivoweb module has been selected, then httpd-tt.tcl sends an application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml header otherwise it sends text/html as it always has done. Normal PC browsers don't accept application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml so nothing changes. I am not 100% sure if the SE 600 accepts application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml, but if it tells tivoweb that it does, that is what it will get! My Nokia is fine running with application/vnd.wap.xhtml+xml.

edit:
Accoring to the SE website, the k600i supports WAP 2.0 XHTML and the k800i has the NetFront browser so a slight difference.


----------



## johala_reewi

Not sure when this kicked in but the Vodafone £1 per day for 1st 15Mb of GPRS traffic has been extended to the pay as you talk tarifs (it was for monthly contracts only). So basically, you pay £2 per Mb (in Kb chunks) then when you hit £1 (0.5Mb) you get the next 14.5Mb free for the rest of the day.

http://online.vodafone.co.uk/dispat...fpb=true&_pageLabel=template10&pageID=MI_0036


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Not sure when this kicked in but the Vodafone £1 per day for 1st 15Mb of GPRS traffic has been extended to the pay as you talk tarifs (it was for monthly contracts only). So basically, you pay £2 per Mb (in Kb chunks) then when you hit £1 (0.5Mb) you get the next 14.5Mb free for the rest of the day.
> 
> http://online.vodafone.co.uk/dispat...fpb=true&_pageLabel=template10&pageID=MI_0036


This happened some months ago when they last repriced their data tariffs. As a Pay As You Go Vodafone user I checked their new rates for Pay As You Go at that stage. Perhaps they aren't keen to publicise it either for fear it will be over used or because it still isn't as good a deal as TMobile WebnWalk. Like WebnWalk you can also use a PCMCIA card with a SIM card in your laptop, even though they suggest you should not.

The annoying thing with Vodafone is that as they give you no online ability whatsoever to check your online call history or data use so if you went over the 15MB a day there would be no way to check if you were billed accurately.

As a rough rule of thumb if you just use use email on the move then no problem but if you start to use the internet be very careful and selective about what you access.


----------



## alextegg

Warrenrb - did you ever complete this? I'm after an iPhone skin for TivoWeb.

Alex


----------



## AMc

Another vote of interest in the iPhone skin in whatever state it reached.

The default "technophobe" needs to be zoomed around a lot just to see what's there. Now I have 'unlimited' data I find I'm playing with Tivoweb more on my phone.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Yeah, that would be nice on my Touch HD as well.


----------



## johala_reewi

Technically, warrenrb did a rehash of the xhtml-mp module to use with an iphone. The resulting module used html (that wasn't xhtml-mp compliant) and wasn't a 'skin' for the xhtml-mp module. It was a stand alone Tivoweb module in its own right. Not sure if he posted it on the forum. He did mention he might start a new thread for the iphone variant.

Maybe you can PM warren to see if he developed the branch further?

Edit: Should have said xhtml-mp not xhmtl.


----------



## mikerr

AMc said:


> The default "technophobe" needs to be zoomed around a lot just to see what's there.


Yeah, all the zooming quickly annoyed me too.

Here's my "pre-zoomed" tivoweb themes (just modified versions of a few existing ones) and a module to fix the top menu

[edit] Moved to a new thread to avoid hijacking this one
iPhone themes for tivoweb


----------



## warrenrb

Hello All,

Yes, I seem to have made some promises I couldn't keep. 

As johala_reewi said, I was dabbling with a modified version of his excellent xhtml-xp module, initially for personal consumption only. I have little knowledge of the tcl scripting language, but I've been a web designer for 10 years so I know my way around a bit of HTML/CSS.

I was just working my way through the sections when I ran out of time due to work/personal life stuff. I could post where I got to, or try and do a bit this weekend and post it up after that?

I was always aware that I had gone and hacked someone else's work without seeking his permission first, and therefore felt a bit wary of what I was releasing, and how he would feel about it.

The choice to edit this module, rather than just do a theme for tivoweb was due to the fact that I felt it was better suited to the stuff you might want to access on your phone - ie. a stripped version of TW, rather than the whole thing.

What does everyone thing?

EDIT: Oh, and strictly speaking it was still XHTML.


----------



## AMc

warrenrb said:


> What does everyone thing?


I'd prefer all the functionality of Tivoweb scaled to suit the iPhone, when using the iPhone and 'full size' pages when not.
I don't know how practical that is - I was once a web designer too but I haven't done any actual coding in so many years and I haven't looked into the Tivoweb source at all to see how practical that may or may not be.
I'm using miker's updated theme for now - on the basis that big text on the PC is less irritating than tiny text on the phone


----------



## johala_reewi

warrenrb said:


> ..
> The choice to edit this module, rather than just do a theme for tivoweb was due to the fact that I felt it was better suited to the stuff you might want to access on your phone - ie. a stripped version of TW, rather than the whole thing.
> 
> What does everyone think?


I would think that most people would want the full tivoweb rather than a stripped down version (all things being equal).

The reason xTivoweb came about was because things aren't equal and my phone has a tiny screen (128x128 pixels), slow internet (GPRS), and expensive bandwidth (was £7.50 per Mb) hence the need for a stripped down version!

I guess the way forward for an iPhone would be an iPhone theme for the full blown Tivoweb. It has a nice big screen!


----------



## rslatkin

Pete77 said:


> Have you thought of collaborating with the US TivoWebPlus guys to come up with a version of your module that would also work with TivoWebPlus 2.0 and its variants.


This is a great idea! I run TWP and I would love it to look good on my iPhone.


----------



## johala_reewi

rslatkin said:


> This is a great idea! I run TWP and I would love it to look good on my iPhone.


xTivoweb is pretty stable with TW which is what I use.

I don't have much spare time at the moment so creating a TWP2 development environment and reworking xTivoweb for it is not on the cards.

Plus, someone (Warrenrb?) would have to convert the new xTivoweb into iTivoweb for the iPhone if you want the snazzy look and iPhone features.

On the other hand, you might want to try some development yourself?


----------



## RichardJH

Tried it on my XDA (WM6) and works well. Less cluttered on screen than standard TivoWeb


----------



## alextegg

absolutely


----------



## DiscoSteve11

Hello,

What about us Android users,does anyone have any suggestions for getting tivoweb on my HTC please?

Thanks


----------



## TCM2007

An Android phone should be able to handle regular Tivoweb.


----------



## johala_reewi

Just fire up your web browser on your andriod phone and you can use normal Tivoweb.
xTivoweb also works with web browsers and can be usefull when you have a slow internet connection.


----------



## DiscoSteve11

johala_reewi said:


> Just fire up your web browser on your andriod phone and you can use normal Tivoweb.
> xTivoweb also works with web browsers and can be usefull when you have a slow internet connection.


Hi,

Yeah already tried that but my phone cant get a response! Am confused about what i should type into my phone browser as 192.xxx.x.xxx doesnt return anything???


----------



## DiscoSteve11

TCM2007 said:


> An Android phone should be able to handle regular Tivoweb.


Thats good,but what do i type into the browser?


----------



## drgeoff

DiscoSteve11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah already tried that but my phone cant get a response! Am confused about what i should type into my phone browser as 192.xxx.x.xxx doesnt return anything???


The 192.168.1.200 type address will only work if your phone is Wi-Fi connected to your own home network. If you are trying to connect from elsewhere via Wi-Fi or from anywhere over cellular data then you need to:

1. Have a static IP address for the WAN side of your home router gateway or have an account with dyndns.org or similar.
2. Set up port forwarding on the router.
3. Be aware of the security implications and take appropriate acceptable precautions.

If you don't understand what each of the above mean then it isn't going to be an easy task for anyone to guide you through them


----------



## DiscoSteve11

Hello Drgeoff,

Thanks for explaining that,i never thought about the WiFi as i have a wired home network 

As for understanding what you typed then yes i can understand it,but thanks for pointing out the security issue as not many people mention such things!


----------

